# Marshall 1987 vs. 2204 for vintage AC/DC (Angus) tone?



## MisterScary

Hi. I'm looking for a Marshall amp but haven't decided which one yet and was hoping to get some feedback from the good folks here in the Forum. Currently I have a 1959 SLP (RI), a couple of SG's, and a Marshall 1960ax cab with Celestion 25w Greenback speakers.

I'm trying to nail the Angus Young Tone from the Back In Black and For Those About to Rock (1980-81) era. I know Angus has used several Marshalls over the years, more recently the 1959 SLP (reissue), but that amp doesn't quite get the tone I'm looking for. Thus, I'm looking for a vintage JMP. I've read that he used a 50w JMP (which one???) to record BiB along with a JTM 45. I'm not sure which speakers his cab had in it at the time - I'm guessing G12H or Greenbacks since Vintage 30s came out in the mid-80's, I think.

I've played a 1used 1987x at a local shop and was surprised at how much gain it has! The tone was certainly close but I didn't spend a lot of time trying to dial in the Back in Black tone. Also, this amp was a reissue so I'm not sure how it would compare to an original. Then again, I don't know what years the 1987 was actually made.

I haven't played a 2204 (50w JMP). Does it have more gain than the 1959? How does it compare to the 1987x? I see that this amp was rebadged to the JCM 800 around 1984 so I'm more interested in the late 70s or early 80s version of this amp - if it indeed can nail the tone I'm looking for.

Well, that's my dilemma - the 1987 or the 2204? Any input you can provide will certainly be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I think the set up you have now is as about as close as you can get. The 1987x is the 50 watt version of what you already have. The 2204 will get you close too, but of the two amps, I would think the 1959/1987 would be best for early AC/DC. Do you have an attenuator for your 1959? You must crank it to get the AC/DC tone. So if you are not cranking it, that may explain why you are not satisfied with the tone. Also keep in mind the Vintage Modern. Excellent Angus tones to be had in there!


----------



## BluesRocker

+10000000000000000000000 For the VM. You can get both 1987/1959 tones and JCM800 tones. Its an amazing amp. But you do have to spend time with it due to the duel gain stage preamp and the 2 dynamic ranges.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

BluesRocker said:


> +10000000000000000000000 For the VM. You can get both 1987/1959 tones and JCM800 tones. Its an amazing amp. But you do have to spend time with it due to the duel gain stage preamp and the 2 dynamic ranges.




The VM is so awesome cuz it covers all those tones. I was blasting away at Highway to Hell today, and except for the shitty playing...the tone was there!!!!!


----------



## 019228

I've got a '79 2204 and can nail AC/DC's Back in Black sound.


----------



## wkcchampion

An attenuator is needed because both 2204 and 1987 are very loud amps.
But cranking is not needed.
My 1959 of 1981 gets at AC/DC gain level at about 3 on Channel I (Channel 2 off), but the Parkers have a very high output.
Probably a 2204 will get there a bit earlier (Master volume at maximum of course).

But these amps at a volume higher than 1 are insanely loud!

I think that the 1959SLP coupled with G12M or G12H is a perfect rig for that sound.


----------



## MisterScary

Thanks for the replies everyone! I am using a THD Hot Plate and that could definitely be why I'm not thrilled with my sound. I can't play the 1959 amp at max volume:-( 

Does the 2204 have a master volume or would I have to crank it and use the Hot Plate with that too? If so, I'm afraid it's not going to work for me - darn neighbors!

I really want to check out the VM now! It sounds like it's a very flexible amp! I don't know much about it, but am heading over the the main site now to learn more!


----------



## jcmjmp

The 2204 has a master volume. You can definitely get AC/DC with that amp and the right guitar with the gain dimed and the master at around 7.


----------



## MisterScary

I was just looking into the 2266 VM and see that it's discontinued. Why?


----------



## wkcchampion

I would leave the MV to 10 and play with the preamp. AC/DC is not much about gain but power amp saturation.
I think Jcmjmp would give too much gain for that.

If u think using a cab is too loud, get a speaker sim like Palmer or Motherload units. I have a Palmer PDI-03 - and I can crank a 100W to full at bedroom levels.


----------



## jcmjmp

wkcchampion said:


> I would leave the MV to 10 and play with the preamp. AC/DC is not much about gain but power amp saturation.
> I think Jcmjmp would give too much gain for that.



With my T-Top PAF pickups, dimed pre and MV @ 7, its pretty close to Back In Black. 

When I posted, I did mention with the right guitar. T-Tops are fairly low output pickups but have tons of clarity and crunch.

AC/DC toured mostly with 2203s for that tour. The recordings are apparently done with many amps, but contrary to popular belief, they were not all set to "11".... so no, you shouldn't have to set the master @ 10 to get the tone.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

MisterScary said:


> I was just looking into the 2266 VM and see that it's discontinued. Why?




I haven't heard the one.....?


----------



## MisterScary

Thanks for all the great replies!

According to Musicians Friend, it's discontinued. Perhaps Marshall still makes it but MF discontinued it form their stock: Buy Marshall Vintage Modern 2266 Tube Amp Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend

Also, Zzounds doesn't carry the amp any longer: Marshall 2266 Vintage Modern at zZounds

The Palmer PDI-03 looks like a great piece of gear!


----------



## BluesRocker

This has to be the saddest day ever. Why would marshall do this? The VM has to be the best sounding amp since the JCM800. Damn. Check ebay. Id say there might be one or two there


----------



## dptone5

I own both a 1987XL Reissue and a 1980 JMP 2204. The tone is very similar, but the 2204 has the MV and sounds quite good at low volumes. I have a THD Hotplate for the 1987XL. This works pretty well, but it always sounds better loud!! 

Although I don't own a Gibson (wish I did), I have gotten amazingly close to AC/DC tone with the 1987XL, the 1960BX cabinet and my Eric Clapton Strat and no pedals (the strat has a dB boost tone control that gets it closer to a humbucker). In sample recordings, I can honestly say that the 1987XL gets me closer to AC/DC tone than the 2204, but I love them both. The gain is greater with the 2204, but AC/DC did not use a lot of gain.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MisterScary

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I dropped of my 1959SLP at an amp tech on Monday and should have it back later this week. I failed to mention that it picked up Mexican radio stations when powered up - lol! It's likely due to a bad ground somewhere. I'm hoping after some good bench testing that it gets a clean bill of health and sounds better than when I brought it in!

I'm leaning towards getting a 2204 mostly because of the master vol and 50 watts. Plus it sounds like the 1987x is the 50w version of what I already own. My amp tech said I could run the 1959 at 50w but would have to switch it to 8ohms. My speakers are at 16ohm in the 1960ax cab and can't run stereo - that I'm aware of.

Thanks again for all the great info!


----------



## SGACE

I am and recently was another ac/dc tone seaker. I tried a plexi 1959, jcm, 1987x, 2061x,etc and I was not even close. I searched all the files that I could find in internet and I found my answers in the video (Rock goes to college) in Essex University in 1978 , [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVLRKk0EJTI]YouTube - AC/DC- Let There Be Rock, 1978[/ame] 

In this live concert both Malcolm and Angus use JMP master volume, of course its not possible to determine if there are 2203 or 2204, but for me didnt matter. Anyway my next move was to find a clean jmp 50w 2204 and buy it. Now I have it for about three weeks and all I can say is that THIS IS IT.. 
The amp nails all AC/DC sounds and not only. Mine has EL34 tubes with mullard preamps and I use it with Gibson SG's (1981 and 1990 models).


----------



## Bieling3

I can get pretty close to that video with my JCM 800 with the pre on about 5 and the higher the master goes the better. I've gone from dime'n the eq to a more subtle treble - 5, mids - just a hair under 8, and bass just a hair under 6. Presence at 2, much more flexible at different volumes and with different styles that way. I just wish my fingers moved that fast. What an awesome video.


----------



## MisterScary

Thanks for posting the video. I love his tone which really shines during the solos and completely agree that Angus appears to be using a 2203 or 2204. What year did Marshall start using the rocker switches (I think that's what they're called) for the power and stand by? We know they had them in '78 and I've seen a 2204 from '77 with them, but it was only a single channel amp. 

Were both amps available with 1 or 2 channels? I've read somewhere that the dual channel JMP amps are made for the UK and the single channel, while made in the UK, are shipped to the USA. Is that true?


----------



## core

Rockers switches in mid 76.

Damn that video is clean. Looks like it was shot recently rather than over 30 years ago!


----------



## core

For anyone else I found the entire 34 mins on Google Video so you can download. That's about the most awesome AC/DC I've seen!

AC/DC - Rock Goes To College


----------



## dualampman

core said:


> For anyone else I found the entire 34 mins on Google Video so you can download. That's about the most awesome AC/DC I've seen!
> 
> AC/DC - Rock Goes To College



+1000 oh hell yeah.

I remember when these guys came to the states in 78 or 79,came to San Jose on tour, They were so Kick Ass.


----------



## MisterScary

dualampman said:


> +1000 oh hell yeah.
> 
> I remember when these guys came to the states in 78 or 79,came to San Jose on tour, They were so Kick Ass.



Wow! i wish I could have seen them with Bon Scott!


----------



## bodhi2600

BluesRocker said:


> This has to be the saddest day ever. Why would marshall do this? The VM has to be the best sounding amp since the JCM800. Damn. Check ebay. Id say there might be one or two there



i feel your pain...
orange recently dropped their rocker 30 too.


----------



## Michael1987xl

BluesRocker said:


> This has to be the saddest day ever. Why would marshall do this? The VM has to be the best sounding amp since the JCM800. Damn. Check ebay. Id say there might be one or two there





bodhi2600 said:


> i feel your pain...
> orange recently dropped their rocker 30 too.



Relax, fellas. They're not being discontinued. According to "Steve D" over on the Vinatge Marshall forum, only the _purple tolex_ models are being discontuned. Once that stock is fully depleted, the VM will continue to be available, but only in black.

See HERE and HERE. Steve works at Marshall and he's a pretty reliable source on these things.

Those of you with purple VM's, can you feel your value rising?


----------



## MisterScary

SGACE said:


> In this live concert both Malcolm and Angus use JMP master volume, of course its not possible to determine if there are 2203 or 2204, but for me didnt matter. Anyway my next move was to find a clean jmp 50w 2204 and buy it. Now I have it for about three weeks and all I can say is that THIS IS IT..
> The amp nails all AC/DC sounds and not only. Mine has EL34 tubes with mullard preamps and I use it with Gibson SG's (1981 and 1990 models).



I was wondering, what tube manufacturer you were using for the EL34s?


----------



## MisterScary

I found a clean JMP 2204 on my local Craigslist. It's a 2 channel UK import with a laydown main tranny. It was manufactured in 1976 and all original. The seller is asking $1500. Does that sound kinda high? I was thinking a 2204 from the mid to late 70s should run about $1000 to $1200 but since this one is a UK/2 channel version, would that make the amp more desirable and expensive or does it not make any difference compared to the US versions?


----------



## SGACE

My JMP has marshall power tubes. is really difficult to determine what brand is marshall using to re brand them. Anyway, after more search I concluded that is preferable to choose a JMP after 1977, that because the pre-1977 had several problems.. My 2cent is that if you live in U.S. is better to find a clean JMP(2203-2204) with 6550 power tubes and afterward change it to EL34.


----------



## 019228

dualampman said:


> +1000 oh hell yeah.
> 
> I remember when these guys came to the states in 78 or 79,came to San Jose on tour, They were so Kick Ass.



I saw them in Oakland (day on the Green) during the summer of '79 with Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush, Aerosmith, and Ted Nugent.


----------



## dptone5

+1000 SGACE - I found a very clean 1980 JMP-2204 that was stock with 6550's. My tech converted it to EL-34's with a few resistor changes and it sounds great. A very quiet amp with monster tone.


----------



## MisterScary

Thanks for the feedback guys! One last question, do the 2-channel JMP amps have a master volume or one volume for each channel like my 1959SLP? 

Conversely, I noticed both the single and two channel amps each have 6 knobs. Do the 2 volume knobs do different things on each amp? Hope that makes sense? I guess what I'm asking is can I get decent gain without rattling the windows with both amps or is one better than the other because it has a master volume knob?


----------



## SGACE

Mr Scary, dont be confused with JMP Master Volume, 2 holer, (2203-2204) and Non master volume amps, 4 holer, (1959-1987). There are not the same amps. As I said I have an JMP 2104 for 3 weeks now and I am very very pleased. To answer your question about decent gain without rattling the windows, I will tell you this, I have a HO attenuator (Ultimate) that I use for the non master volume 2061x, now believe it or not I dont need it for the JMP. My settings are MV on 1,2 - Presence on 1,5 - Bass, mids, treble on 4-6, and gain on 6. With these settings I can have a decent sound for bedroom practise.


----------



## MisterScary

Oh okay, thanks for the clarification! I had seen a couple of 2204s on Carigslist and eBay with 4 inputs claiming they were UK imports. I'm thinking they don't have a Master Volume.

Thanks for posting your settings too!


----------



## SGACE

2203/2204: 2 holes with master volume
1959/1987: 4 holes non master volume

Simple as that, hope it helps.


----------



## MisterScary

SGACE said:


> 2203/2204: 2 holes with master volume
> 1959/1987: 4 holes non master volume
> 
> Simple as that, hope it helps.



Got it!

Out of curiosity, these posts were confusing me because they are 50 watt JMP amps and have 4 holes. They must be 1987s then? (I hope it's okay to post outside links)?

Vintage Marshall 50 watt

1978 Marshall JMP MK II Amp Head - eBay (item 220620724547 end time Jun-16-10 15:00:20 PDT)


----------



## SGACE

Another discovery, 1978 Apollo Glasgow concert [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOC-Unhf7iU]YouTube - ACDC Rock 'N' Roll Damnation Live At Apollo Theater Glasgow -1978[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9qMB8PD_wk]YouTube - AC/DC - FLING THING / ROCKER GLASGOW 78[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHcTZu_h2Uw&feature=related]YouTube - AC/DC - Dog Eat Dog[Apollo,Glasgow 1978][/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z89lvcK95rE&feature=related]YouTube - AC/DC -Bad Boy Boogie[Apollo,Glasgow 1978][/ame]
and some more videos.

Angus plays with Marshall JMP 2203/2204 head. 

The most important thing is that the recordered songs from this concert, came up in If You Want Blood You Got It Album. Again I will say that THE TONE for vintage AC/DC (Angus), will come from a JMP 2203/2204 amp.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Dog Eat Dog is such a bad ass song...Bon Scott rulez.


----------



## core

You know for AC/DC lately when playing at home on my '77 2204 I've been setting it up like this. Master 4-6, Preamp 1 just to keep it quite for the neighbors then I use my Boss SD-1 at full Volume and full Gain and it REALLY gets that AC/DC crunch at low volume. At studio volume I turn the preamp up to 6 so there's a V on the dials (MV 4, PA 6) and then don't really need the SD-1 much.

Honestly more Presence will give you more bite. I keep it around 6.


----------



## MisterScary

Well, I did purchase a 1978 JMP (2204) and you were all right... it nails the classic AC/DC tone I was looking for! Depending on how much volume/gain I mix together, I can get the late 70s and early 80s Angus sweet tone! Thanks for all the input!

My next conquest will be to try different tubes to see how the sound is altered. Right now, the JMP has Electro-Harmonix 6550 power tubes in it. I'm not sure about the preamp tubes. When I need to change them out, I'm going to try some EL34 tubes to hear the difference. Either way, I'm quite happy with this amp!

Btw, I blew some tubes on my 1959 SLP! I was running it through a THD Hot Plate at -16db and the volume knob around 12 o'clock when the amp shut off and a nasty burning smell was being emitted from the amp. I expected the worst, but my amp tech said it was only the power tubes and a fuse. He blames the use of the THD Hot Plate. He said it was too much power for the Hot Plate to handle which caused 1 tube to blow and another to be leaking! I'm replacing all 4 power tubes in that amp with Electro-Harmonix EL34 tubes. The Hot Plate will be on eBay soon. I learned my lesson not to play softly!


----------



## core

Just so you know you can't swap out 6550's for EL34's without modifications. There are threads on how to do and what to change but those tubes are not equal in any way. If you can't find out how through a search ask one of the techs what needs to be done.


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

*More to it than equipment.*

There's a lot more to it than equipment...
OK, here's a video of Angus playing an SG Junior with a P90 pickup playing at what can only be considered "bedroom volume".
He isn't using an SG Std with HB's or a Marshall stack at full tilt and the sound and feel is still unmistakably Angus Young.
What you need to realise is that it is far more complex than using the exact guitar and the exact amp and settings to produce "that sound", it has as much to do with how the person actually plays than the equipment used.

Here's a vid of an interview with Angus.
Angus Young Interview - Video

Doc Z


----------



## MisterScary

*Re: More to it than equipment.*



Doctor_Zoidberg said:


> There's a lot more to it than equipment...
> OK, here's a video of Angus playing an SG Junior with a P90 pickup playing at what can only be considered "bedroom volume".
> He isn't using an SG Std with HB's or a Marshall stack at full tilt and the sound and feel is still unmistakably Angus Young.
> What you need to realise is that it is far more complex than using the exact guitar and the exact amp and settings to produce "that sound", it has as much to do with how the person actually plays than the equipment used.
> 
> Here's a vid of an interview with Angus.
> Angus Young Interview - Video
> 
> Doc Z



I completely agree. I'm not trying to be Angus Young, I just like the tone of his gear. I certainly can't play "exactly" like Angus, but with the same or similar equipment, I can reproduce the tone, which is what I am chasing.

Thanks for the link to the vid. I've seen it before. I've also seen Angus play Telecasters, ES335's, and Orange amps - he still sounds like Angus because of his wide vibrato, picking style, etc.

However, if sounding "like Angus" inspires me to play more, then I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Bieling3

Awesome vid, Doc Z. Thank's for the find!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I dig the stuffin' out of AC/DC. Either version, although I liked Bon Scott for his stage presence. His vocals were unusual a well.

I'm getting my 2204 supposedly by Fed-Ex tomorrow. I think it will do AC/DC.


----------



## reemaada

I was blasting away at Highway to Hell today, and except for the shitty playing...the tone was there!!!!!


----------



## RickyLee

I think one of the main reasons that you will find a bit of tone variance between the late 70's JMP's Master Volume & four input/two channel 1987/1959, 2204/2203 vs. the JCM800 models 2204/2203, 1987/1959 is due to the power transformer secondary voltages.

I have verified this slight difference within just the early 80's JCM800 2204's which I have three of them from '82, '83 and '84. What I found is that my '82 sounds quite a bit different than the other two because it's power transformer secondary voltage is A LOT lower. My '82 has new filter caps that were installed less than a year ago so it is good to go. This '82 has a B+ just over 400V while the '83 and '84 are at the more common 465V and up.

Looking at the JCM800 power amp schematics from 1981, they show an aprox. power tube plate voltage of 365V. And I have read info on the net where people's late 70's JMP's had varied B+ as well - less than 400V.

I did have a chance to AB a 1980 JMP 2204 against my 1983 2204 using the same speaker cab. The owner of the rehearsal studio where my band was practicing pulled it out of a storage closet and wanted me to try it out. The JMP had old RCA EL34 tubes in it - don't know what the preamp tubes were though. While my amp had new production GT EL34M's. I have to say, that the two amps had an identical tone, but then had a different flavor all at the same time. Hard to put into words. This '80 JMP might have had a few tweaks and mods in her though, as the Dirt would get into crunch just a bit earlier than my '83 2204. The owner said he thought this JMP might have been tweaked a bit back in the early 90's. Then you have to factor in different tubes, and wishing I knew what voltages that JMP had in her as well?? Plus my 2204 had a new aftermarket power transformer installed in her that ran a high 480V plus on the power tube plates. I did try to talk this guy into selling his JMP but he was not interested.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's interesting stuff. Yes transformers play a big role in the sound of an amp. I believe Jon said my 2204 was around 435. These lower voltage amps, especially EL34 amps, are sweeter sounding IMO. If you truly understand how a valve works and the correlation between the plate and the screen, you will see that amps running at or above the tube's specifications will sound different.

Right now, most tube manufacturer's are building amps with a max B+ of 425V. This is to compensate for the quality of current production tubes.


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

Bieling3 said:


> Awesome vid, Doc Z. Thank's for the find!



Many thanks, you're very welcome.

It's not AC/DC but...
This isn't bad either if you are looking to reproduce AC/DC tones... Shoot to Thrill to be exact.
As well as using vintage stuff he does also use a new Angus Young Sig guitar (along with a Gretsch) and a small Marshall Valvestate amp.
Worth a watch and maybe get a few pointers if you're tone hunting. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LMljLcN8Vg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LMljLcN8Vg[/ame]

Cheers
Doc Z.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I bought a Chet Atkins Gretsch guitar in 1974 and it was expensive. I decided it wasn't the image I wanted and I took a beating on it trading it for a Les Paul. Now I see where that model is fetching $20,000 in very good condition. Maybe I should have just put it in the closet for safekeeping.


----------



## Trick

MisterScary said:


> Wow! i wish I could have seen them with Bon Scott!



Day On The Green, Oakland Ca, 1979-80? Before Highway came out! I got knocked down by the crew as Angus road the back of Bon thru the crowd! They were so close to me I got a bunch of sweat dropped on me, What more can a teenage Rock N Roll boy ask for! They Kicked Ass! I remember hearing Highway To Hell and a few others before the record hit the shelves and the radio! those WERE the days! Thanks for the Memories!


----------



## RickyLee

Trick said:


> Day On The Green, Oakland Ca, 1979-80? Before Highway came out! I got knocked down by the crew as Angus road the back of Bon thru the crowd! They were so close to me I got a bunch of sweat dropped on me, What more can a teenage Rock N Roll boy ask for! They Kicked Ass! I remember hearing Highway To Hell and a few others before the record hit the shelves and the radio! those WERE the days! Thanks for the Memories!



Awesome experience!! Ah, 1979, 1980 . . . I remember hearing "Highway" for the first time on a huge stereo system and just barely a teenager then. Was hanging out with my cool older Uncle. We were at this friend of my Uncle's, and this guy just had this insane sound system - and sooo many vinyl albums. Hearing the "Highway" album, the opening lone guitar comes in. Then the drums with that punchy kick drum, even more so hearing it so loud and clean sounding, just grabbed me ( I was just learning drums then - had not taken up guitar as yet ). 

You just can not write a better Rock song than that.

But then, those Boys kept on writing more of those Classics! 


You guys have given me an idea for a new thread here . . .


----------



## MisterScary

I'm jealous that you guys got to see AC/DC with Bon... before they were huge! I didn't get to see the band until the early 80's. I remember seeing them on the For Those About to Rock (aka Cannon and Bell) Tour from the 3rd row in the Boston Garden. I was deaf for a long time afterward and remember the smell of the powder flying from the cannons! They were and always will be my favorite live band!


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

Never saw 'em with Bon... seen them twice with Brian though, Ballbreaker and Black Ice tours.

Another excellent live band in the same vein (and they openly admit that AC/DC are their biggest influence) are Airborne, another rock band from Australia, and some of their tracks could quite easily be AC/DC numbers.

If you get the chance to see them live it is well worth it. 

cheers 
Doc Z


----------



## MisterScary

Doctor_Zoidberg said:


> Never saw 'em with Bon... seen them twice with Brian though, Ballbreaker and Black Ice tours.
> 
> Another excellent live band in the same vein (and they openly admit that AC/DC are their biggest influence) are Airborne, another rock band from Australia, and some of their tracks could quite easily be AC/DC numbers.
> 
> If you get the chance to see them live it is well worth it.
> 
> cheers
> Doc Z



I haven't heard of them but will definitely check them out.


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

MisterScary said:


> I haven't heard of them but will definitely check them out.



Check these out... you may like 'em.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uANVBPVaf-g&feature=channel]YouTube - AIRBOURNE - Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast[/ame]


Excuse the crappy sound quality on this one... but that's Youtube for you
And yes... it is Lemmy driving the truck.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6e_mk0O24]YouTube - AIRBOURNE - Runnin' Wild / feat. Lemmy[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suVvau5KrtQ]YouTube - Airbourne @ Wacken 2008 What's Eating You Proshot[/ame]

Enjoy
Doc Z.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, I've seen these guys. They do have the taste of AC/DC to their sound, but they don't have the overall material. AC/DC albums (CD's) were ballbusters. Every song rocked the house. Airbourne has a "few" hits and right now I don't see them winning over the American Rock market. Not saying they are bad, they just aren't AC/DC.


----------



## core

I like these guys! First time hearing them.


----------



## MisterScary

Yeah, they definitely sound _like _AC/DC. I kinda dig 'em. Thanks for posting the vids.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Even though they sound like AC/DC, it is so refreshing to see a straight up, guitar driven ROCK N ROLL band instead of that crap they pass off as rock music nowadays.


----------



## ironlung40

Doctor_Zoidberg said:


> Check these out... you may like 'em.
> 
> YouTube - AIRBOURNE - Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast
> 
> 
> Excuse the crappy sound quality on this one... but that's Youtube for you
> And yes... it is Lemmy driving the truck.
> YouTube - AIRBOURNE - Runnin' Wild / feat. Lemmy
> 
> YouTube - Airbourne @ Wacken 2008 What's Eating You Proshot
> 
> Enjoy
> Doc Z.



to me they seem to be absolutely ripping AC/DC off. Not saying it's good or bad, but just the taste I get from them. They do sound good though.


----------



## core

I have to agree to a point but I think it's great to see new bands trying to revive the oldschool rock sound. Although these guys' lyrics are nowhere near as catchy as AC/DC. AC/DC's entire catalog is pretty damn memorable. 

Same with their image. On Highway To Hell, the simplicity of the image of the band with Angus' attitude and subtle devil horns was intense, powerful, especially for that time. Just a straight shot of these guys in front of a mugshot wall isn't badass enough to compete on that level. But I still like 'em for what they are.


----------



## MisterScary

core said:


> I have to agree to a point but I think it's great to see new bands trying to revive the oldschool rock sound. Although these guys' lyrics are nowhere near as catchy as AC/DC. AC/DC's entire catalog is pretty damn memorable.
> 
> Same with their image. On Highway To Hell, the simplicity of the image of the band with Angus' attitude and subtle devil horns was intense, powerful, especially for that time. Just a straight shot of these guys in front of a mugshot wall isn't badass enough to compete on that level. But I still like 'em for what they are.



Well said!


----------



## Frank

Personally, I think the JTM45 (30w w/ gz34) would do the job properly.

Just love this amp, but the master volumes sounds more nasty.


----------



## blues_n_cues

i'd go w/ the old 2204.
granted i'm a cloner now but this amp is a 2204 w/ el34's.. but my old '81 2204 and an lp had Angus nailed- depending on what guitar you have -play w/ the volume knob.
w/ my epi lp custom-i'm getting hell's bells tone pat. i'm thinking tnt too w/ 3/4 volume.on the lp bridge pickup.


----------



## ironlung40

wkcchampion said:


> I would leave the MV to 10 and play with the preamp. AC/DC is not much about gain but power amp saturation.
> I think Jcmjmp would give too much gain for that.



+1....my 2204 and 2203 have wayyy more gain than early AC/DC with the preamp set high.....If I want AC/DC crunch, I have my preamp gain set on 4-6(*NOT* o'clock readings) depending on the master volume level.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good to see this thread still going strong. Must be the subject matter.

Well since I posted last, I got my hot rod twin channel 2204 and my JMP 2203. I have played TSL's since 2003 and you can get an AC/DC tone, but the 2204 and 2203 "is" the AC/DC tone. These amps just naturally sound like AC/DC with a hot humbucker in a Gibson guitar. The bridge pickup of my Explorer (500T) is very stout. I do not have to use much gain at all for AC/DC crunch. Roll up the volume and twiddle dee twiddle dum, the AC/DC leads have the same tone structure.

I would highly recommend a 2203 or 2204 in JCM or JMP models.


----------



## Pinelake

I'm probably way off base, but I was once told Angus used an ADA MP-1 in conjunction with the Marshall's. Maybe not, but sharing an old rumor.

Indiana


----------



## SoloDallas

Doctor_Zoidberg said:


> Many thanks, you're very welcome.
> 
> It's not AC/DC but...
> This isn't bad either if you are looking to reproduce AC/DC tones... Shoot to Thrill to be exact.
> As well as using vintage stuff he does also use a new Angus Young Sig guitar (along with a Gretsch) and a small Marshall Valvestate amp.
> Worth a watch and maybe get a few pointers if you're tone hunting.
> 
> Cheers
> Doc Z.



Thanks Doc Z, honored to have your mention on me here.
Just found this thread while looking for a JMP 2203 (vintage) for myself.

I keep on amassing gear as I get older.

Good thread,

SD


----------



## SGACE

SD, keep the nice work that you are doing in YouTube. My advise is to buy a MV amp from mid 1977 to 1980.

In the rehearsals for the album Flick of the Switch videos I've noticed that in some points the camera points the rear side of Angus amps. I found it very interesting. I watched them carefuly and I took some notes, here You go,

Guns For Hire take 4
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TK84O2Wc10]YouTube - AC/DC 10-05-1983 Guns For Hire {Take 4} Rehearsals[/ame]
During 3:34- 3:42

Guns For Hire take 5
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kfHIl_c_78]YouTube - AC/DC 10-05-1983 Guns For Hire {Take 5} Rehearsals[/ame]
During 6:02- 6:05

Guns For Hire take 6
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpvcB7v_3HY]YouTube - AC/DC - Guns For Hire [Take 6] - Rehearsals [Los Angeles 1983][/ame]
During 2:34- 2:39

Guns For Hire take 8
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6i9ZjsqlIA]YouTube - AC/DC - Guns For Hire [Take 8] - Rehearsals [Los Angeles 1983][/ame]
During 0:33- 0:49

Rising Power take 1
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pXD4Pki8lc]YouTube - AC/DC 10-05-1983 Rising Power {Take 1} Rehearsals[/ame]
During 2:21- 2:30

Ok there are some things that I noticed
1. Angus amps are two 1959 models and one 1987 
2 Angus SG is a 1980-1981 Standard model ( I have one, mine is equipped with Super Humbuckers tarbacks).


----------



## SoloDallas

Sgace,
thanks very much for both your encouragement and these additional details. 
I hadn't noticed them!
I thought the guitar was a 1974, to tell you the truth, or at least, a mid to late 70s design (inlays had suggested me that). It's always good to learn more. 
And actually, it makes sense, since Angus appeared with this guitar in the early '80s. 

I am finally glad to see for certain that he at least had ONE 1987 head. Many of my videos were shot with a 1987 (don't like the JTM as much) and I was curious to know if he ever owned and played a 1987!

Thanks again,

SD


----------



## SGACE

"I thought the guitar was a 1974, to tell you the truth, or at least, a mid to late 70s design (inlays had suggested me that)"
This guitar has the cord plug from the side not from the usual front side, this is enough to determine that it is an early 1980 model. Here it is,
1980 Gibson guitar, bass and banjo catalogue - page 29 - SG Standard

One of the reasons that I searched the internet to find which amp will suit my needs was the amazing tone that you have with the David Bray mod. Really he done a very good job with your amp (1987x). I have played with two different marshall 1987x amps with no mods and believe me they didn't tick anything inside me. I felt that something is missing. 
You live in Italy and I live in Greece so you know how difficult is to find the best stuff and how expensive it is the shipping cost. I was too close to buy a David Bray amp but the total cost was over my budget. Therefore I tried to find via internet search the most appropriate solution for me and I believe that Marshall 2203, 2204. 2103 and 2104 are the best choice to get the AC/DC tone on a reasonable price. I bought my 2104 in pristine condition for 550 pounds. Anyway of course this is my personal opinion but again I will highly recommend to at least try once the 2203/2204 amps.

PS. The SG standard 1981 model has the thinnest neck in comparison with other SG's that I have tried ( 1961 reissue, 2000 std models, 1991 std model, late 70's std models). I am curious what is the radius of the 1970-1971 SG that you have.


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

SoloDallas said:


> Thanks Doc Z, honored to have your mention on me here.
> Just found this thread while looking for a JMP 2203 (vintage) for myself.
> 
> I keep on amassing gear as I get older.
> 
> Good thread,
> 
> SD



The pleasure is all mine, and keep up the excellent work.

Doc Z


----------



## Doctor_Zoidberg

While Neck profiles have been mentioned here a bit of info I put together on them after much gnashing of teeth and a lot of swearing... as after lots of measuring things just didn't appear to be making any sense to me....

Having gone through this neck profile thing 12 months ago with a Gibson 335 neck, 50's vs 60's profile, I eventually found out something rather interesting.
I spent ages measuring neck thicknesses at the 1st, 7th and 12th frets on loads of different makes of guitars, some with necks I liked and some with necks I didn't like and I found very little difference in thickness this was quite baffling. So what was the actual difference between the Gibson 50's type profile that I prefer the feel of and the 60's that I didn't like at all?
Turns out not to be the thickness of the neck measured from the fretboard to the back of the neck but the steepness or angle of the shoulder area just after the fretboard (see diagram).






So it's not quite as easily measurable as it first appears to be.
It took me a long time to find this out.
Hope it's of some help and makes things a bit clearer.

Cheers
Doc Z.


----------



## SoloDallas

SGACE said:


> "I thought the guitar was a 1974, to tell you the truth, or at least, a mid to late 70s design (inlays had suggested me that)"
> This guitar has the cord plug from the side not from the usual front side, this is enough to determine that it is an early 1980 model. Here it is,
> 1980 Gibson guitar, bass and banjo catalogue - page 29 - SG Standard
> 
> One of the reasons that I searched the internet to find which amp will suit my needs was the amazing tone that you have with the David Bray mod. Really he done a very good job with your amp (1987x). I have played with two different marshall 1987x amps with no mods and believe me they didn't tick anything inside me. I felt that something is missing.
> You live in Italy and I live in Greece so you know how difficult is to find the best stuff and how expensive it is the shipping cost. I was too close to buy a David Bray amp but the total cost was over my budget. Therefore I tried to find via internet search the most appropriate solution for me and I believe that Marshall 2203, 2204. 2103 and 2104 are the best choice to get the AC/DC tone on a reasonable price. I bought my 2104 in pristine condition for 550 pounds. Anyway of course this is my personal opinion but again I will highly recommend to at least try once the 2203/2204 amps.
> 
> PS. The SG standard 1981 model has the thinnest neck in comparison with other SG's that I have tried ( 1961 reissue, 2000 std models, 1991 std model, late 70's std models). I am curious what is the radius of the 1970-1971 SG that you have.



George, I was re-reading this. Funny that we didn't know each other back then. Re-reading this I feel like you had grasped very well the nature of AC/DC mid to late 70s amps: JMPs. I hadn't researched it.
What I had done, was to ask David Bray for help in this.
And he modded my 1987 - reissue - with a JMP addition. I only realized this yesterday, and today is September 30th 2010.
By pulling the push/pull high treble volume mod that Bray did for me, I am putting my 1987XL into JMP mode. I hadn't realized until yesterday!
The funny thing is in fact that, I NEVER used this mode thoroughly until yesterday. NONE of my videos so far shot with 1987XL had the volume pulled (for added drive). 
I did yesterday in my home studio and suddenly found out. 
Still, I am waiting on JMPs to be delivered to my studio and will use those, but I needed to let you know that you and other folks here that I learned from here


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

SoloDallas said:


> George, I was re-reading this. Funny that we didn't know each other back then. Re-reading this I feel like you had grasped very well the nature of AC/DC mid to late 70s amps: JMPs. I hadn't researched it.
> What I had done, was to ask David Bray for help in this.
> And he modded my 1987 - reissue - with a JMP addition. I only realized this yesterday, and today is September 30th 2010.
> By pulling the push/pull high treble volume mod that Bray did for me, I am putting my 1987XL into JMP mode. I hadn't realized until yesterday!
> The funny thing is in fact that, I NEVER used this mode thoroughly until yesterday. NONE of my videos so far shot with 1987XL had the volume pulled (for added drive).
> I did yesterday in my home studio and suddenly found out.
> Still, I am waiting on JMPs to be delivered to my studio and will use those, but I needed to let you know that you and other folks here that I learned from here



Hey solo dallas good to see you over here, I'm a big fan of you and your tone!


----------



## SGACE

Fil, the David Bray amp that you have is really great that's for sure, for me it sounds better than metro amp for the AC/DC thing. But now you have the ability 
to compare between a JMP 2204 and a moded amp. I bet that the 2204 will sound better overall. Lets see, as I said I cant wait for these videos at your site.

Another thing for discussion is the diference in sound between 1977-78-79 and 1980-81 period. I have read that each year were small changes in capasitors (some had lego, etc). Also that these small changes made the late JMP's (late 1979, 1980, 1981) to have more aggressive sound than the others.


----------



## SoloDallas

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Hey solo dallas good to see you over here, I'm a big fan of you and your tone!



Thanks mate.

George, the JMP I got yesterday blows away anything I have ever owned. At least this is my first impression. Now I need to go back there, play more and record it.

VERY interesting what you say about all the little details/changes. 
My obsession is until 1980/1981 AC/DC tone. After that, I become uninterested 

I would love to have a chance to fond out what exact year those AC/DC JMPs were. Imagine if we could know.


----------



## SGACE

As I said the recording session that you will do, I am sure that it will blow our brains out.

"My obsession is until 1980/1981 AC/DC tone"
Yes me too, but this tone has a connection with Powerage that it is 3 years before. Regardless all the game comes to two factors for the BNB - FOTS albums, 
1. Did they use the initial 1977 JMP's or did they changed to 1980/81 models?
2. Did they use greenbacks or the g12-65 speakers?

when the vintage 30's came out, they started using them (especialy in live situation), maybe was the same with g12-65. I say maybe..


----------



## ironlung40

MisterScary said:


> Thanks for all the great replies!
> 
> According to Musicians Friend, it's discontinued. Perhaps Marshall still makes it but MF discontinued it form their stock: Buy Marshall Vintage Modern 2266 Tube Amp Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend
> 
> Also, Zzounds doesn't carry the amp any longer: Marshall 2266 Vintage Modern at zZounds
> 
> The Palmer PDI-03 looks like a great piece of gear!




I hate how Guitar Center, MF, and others make blanket statements like "discontinued" etc. They also mislead customers by not describing gear accurately. They always hose up the Gibson custom shop line with misinformed info......I never believe anything I read on their sites without close scrutiny......as far as I know the VM line is not continued, although I believe most are shipping in black now instead of the original purple......


----------



## SoloDallas

SGACE said:


> As I said the recording session that you will do, I am sure that it will blow our brains out.
> 
> "My obsession is until 1980/1981 AC/DC tone"
> Yes me too, but this tone has a connection with Powerage that it is 3 years before. Regardless all the game comes to two factors for the BNB - FOTS albums,
> 1. Did they use the initial 1977 JMP's or did they changed to 1980/81 models?
> 2. Did they use greenbacks or the g12-65 speakers?
> 
> when the vintage 30's came out, they started using them (especialy in live situation), maybe was the same with g12-65. I say maybe..



George,
these were exactly the questions - these are them - that I have in mind as of now.
I too am massively into Powerage. I have a picture of Angus recording Powerage with a JMP on his side. Want to see it?
But anyways. You stroke another major point: speakers (and cabinets).
You know I have both types, the greenbacks 25 watts being "vintage" in my slanted cabinet (that I am restoring by the way). It dates back to 1969.
Then I have the non slanted reissue with V30s in it.

Well, when I played that cabinet with the JMP100 yesterday, it seemed even better than the greenbacks. Reason: scooping mids. Yes sir. 
So the question that I am ask you now is, do you think - too - that slightly higher speaker wattage would scoop the mids? Is it just things I am hearing or is there a proven theory/practice that is even well known here and I am just a noob at all this?

The latter, being my guts feeling


----------



## SGACE

Even the G12 T75 has scooping mids that came out after 1981.. the only way to find out which speaker is more appropriate is by trial and error.. vintage 30 is a good all around speaker, but it will not serve the BNB project. The g12-65 came in the right period, is more mid scooped than greenbacks, but only with tests will know what is more into the tone.

I almost forgot, of course Fil, I want to see that photograph, so send it when you can in spyrogeo31@yahoo.gr


----------



## SoloDallas

Only saw your full post now. Sending you the pic. 
I am reading around about V30s. There IS a lot of mids - nasal tone - in BiB, clearly audible. I need to understand - and I will need time - what is the best speaker to give that nasal tone. At times, these two days, I seemed to find it right there probably thanks to the combination of the 2203 (it's NOT a NMV super lead, it was a MV) and V30s. 
Best would be to crank it up high with no attenuation, but for that I'll need to go to the usual huge place with no neighbors around. Before that though, I will make recording attempts with a great microphone and some equalization BEFORE the sound goes to "tape" (just like in Platt's signal path back then). A lot has to be uncovered still... lotsa work!


----------



## SGACE

At the time of BNB recordings the available speakers are the greenback, the g12h30, the g12-65 and maybe I am not sure if where the g12-T70 ( later g12-T75). The vintage 30's came very later on.. so as I said only with trial and error will get the right result.


----------



## SoloDallas

SGACE said:


> At the time of BNB recordings the available speakers are the greenback, the g12h30, the g12-65 and maybe I am not sure if where the g12-T70 ( later g12-T75). The vintage 30's came very later on.. so as I said only with trial and error will get the right result.



Right. I'm searching the web again the web for info.
Though scattered, imprecise and to be doubted, it says here he used "G12H30s" for a time, now preferring V30s":
The Ultimate AC/DC Blog: Get That Tone: Angus Young


----------



## SGACE

g12h30 is a really nice speaker, but I cant be sure because there is a lack of information about that period (I mean AC/DC recordings). I have searched the web (hopefully not enough)but I didnt gathered any information that it will make me be sure about.

Now if it is supposed that he used a g12h30 that means that the speaker was a 55hz, correct if I am wrong.


----------



## SoloDallas

SGACE said:


> g12h30 is a really nice speaker, but I cant be sure because there is a lack of information about that period (I mean AC/DC recordings). I have searched the web (hopefully not enough)but I didnt gathered any information that it will make me be sure about.



I know, same here. Only thing I found is that thing above. And a commercial statement on celestion where it says Angus always used G12Ms greenbacks.
What I am going to likely be doing is to buy two G12H30 and mix them with the V30s in X shape in the non slanted cabinet. That will help.
That, and trying the vintage cabinet with original 25W greenbacks.


----------



## SGACE

I had this combination in a 2x12 cab, nice but something was missing. One other thing is that from all the photos and the videos, it is obvious that both were using a JMP cabinets with black grillcloth, that means that the back of these cabs was made from particle board and not like the 1969 and backwards cabinets that were made with Plywood back. black grillcloth came out around the time of 1977.


----------



## SoloDallas

George, I pulled the trigger on a 1973 non slanted 4x12 with vintage G12H30s in it, probably the missing link. If not... just some more good gear to amass now that I can.
The "epoca" of the cabinet isn't proper, since it's earlier. The speakers are though. I'm going by "subsequent iterations by approximation" (laughs). 

See it here:

Angus’ Cabinets and Speakers


----------



## SGACE

Ok, now at your site, you have opened three threads that can summarize all the appropriate information
- Angus first guitar
- Which amp gives the AC/DC tone
- Which cabinet can be more appropriate 

Good work, my friend..
Testing one 4x12 closed back with greenbacks one with g12h30 gives you results of the 2/3 of the existing choices.


----------



## SoloDallas

Efkaristo!


----------



## EJstrat&JVM

I love this thread. Sign up the petition for the JMP 50 reissue.
http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/19541-petition-jmp-50-reissue-you-5.html#post228461


----------



## davidwilsoon

bodhi2600 said:


> i feel your pain...
> orange recently dropped their rocker 30 too.



Relax, fellas. They're not being discontinued. According to "Steve D" over on the Vinatge Marshall forum, only the purple tolex models are being discontuned. Once that stock is fully depleted, the VM will continue to be available, but only in black.



_______________________
watch movies online


----------



## yladrd61

Have you guys ever heard the all female AC/DC tribute band Hell's Belles I know them and they totally rock. Adrian Connor the lead guitar player totally nails Angus' tone with a JCM 2000 and an SG. They were rated as the best AC/DC tribute band by AC/DC themselves. These girls know how to ROCK go check them out \m/_


----------



## jupiter89

Marty: do you have the 6550's or the EL34's in your JMP 2203 ?



I am a little confused after looking at this picture.





Wonder what amps those are ? JMP's have 2 holes (and master vol) - but these have 4, but they sure look like JMP's by the cabinet and rockers switches. 

The six knobs have to be Presence, Bass, Middle, Treble, Vol 1. Vol 2 because there's 2 channels (4 holes) - therefore NO "Master Vol". 

So because of the 2 channels, and no master volume, they might be Plexi's like the 1959 100watt, but in a JCM cabinet and with rocker switches instead of toggles too ??? The amps look just like SoloDallas' avatar ! I'm even more confused now. 

As SGACE summed up:
2 holes master volume JMP 2203 2204 (100w & 50w)
4 holes non-master volume 1959 1987 (100w & 50w)


----------



## SoloDallas

I like your avatar better than mine, though.
But anyway, waiting on Marty, AC/DC had both types of JMPs, 2203/04s and Super Leads/1987s. It's pretty much proved by tons of pics


----------



## jupiter89

Well I got this sort of cleared up in my head. A JMP can be a 2 hole master volume like the 2203 and 2204, (as in JCM's) AND it can also came in a 4 hole non-master vol. 1959 and 1987 (as in plexis) << that's what confused me - I thought those model numbers were for plexi heads only .


----------



## SoloDallas

Yes Jupiter, JMP stands for "Jim Marshall Products", it was generic. 1959, 1987, 2203 & 2204 are circuit/model names.


----------



## Strateuphoria

EJstrat&JVM said:


> I love this thread. Sign up the petition for the JMP 50 reissue.
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/19541-petition-jmp-50-reissue-you-5.html#post228461



EJstratjvm, I don't understand?

My JMP 50 is a model 1987 and Marshall still makes the 1987, 

You can take a 1987 and cascade the front end and you'll have a 2204.


----------



## EJstrat&JVM

Strateuphoria said:


> EJstratjvm, I don't understand?
> 
> My JMP 50 is a model 1987 and Marshall still makes the 1987,
> 
> You can take a 1987 and cascade the front end and you'll have a 2204.



Yes, but the result would be different, for all the reasons we explained in the JMP petition thread, if you read it carefully you will see why there are changes through the years. I love the 1987x anyway, it sounds better than a JCM800 to me, imagine what could it be if they make them with power scaling and autobias!


----------



## jupiter89

Love returning to this thread, and focusing on AC/DC. I remember my peers at the time giving me crap for liking them because "their stuff is so basic", and I would snap back saying maybe it is, but it sounds so fucking good, it's catchy and you don't grow tired of it! 40 years or more and it still sounds great and better than a lot of stuff out there.


----------



## blues_n_cues

jupiter89 said:


> Well I got this sort of cleared up in my head. A JMP can be a 2 hole master volume like the 2203 and 2204, (as in JCM's) AND it can also came in a 4 hole non-master vol. 1959 and 1987 (as in plexis) << that's what confused me - I thought those model numbers were for plexi heads only .



and then there is the plexi story.
The Marshall Shopper's Guide - Part I: Marshall's "Plexi" Era


----------



## JayCM800

jupiter89 said:


> Love returning to this thread, and focusing on AC/DC. I remember my peers at the time giving me crap for liking them because "their stuff is so basic", and I would snap back saying maybe it is, but it sounds so fucking good, it's catchy and you don't grow tired of it! 40 years or more and it still sounds great and better than a lot of stuff out there.




...i wanna go drinkin' and smokin' with Malcolm, Angus, Lemmy, Keith, Eddie and Jimmy....The F.R.C.!!! "F.u ck Rehab Club"


----------



## JCM900MkIII

If you are going to play AC/DC in small to medium clubs, I would buy a 1978-1980 JMP 2204 Master Volume with 6550 power tubes or 1981-1983 JCM800 2204 vertical input amp. Everyone is so stage volume conscious these days, you can't crank up a Super Lead 100 or 1987X to get that saturated power tube tone. At low volumes they just don't sound right.


----------



## core

Not to mention for most of the mid to late seventies, AC/DC used 2203 MV Marshall's primarily live and in the studio with a 4 holer in the mix here and there. 

This link alone, a compilation of AC/DC amps over the year, with all the photo evidence will show this trend in their career. Once they hit the late seventies and into Back in Black they seemed to have gone back to mainly 1959's. You'll have to register but it's worth it.

High Wattage – AC/DC’s Marshall amps through the years (Work in Progress – UPDATED: Back in Black era uncovered)


----------



## LpPepper

SGACE said:


> Mr Scary, dont be confused with JMP Master Volume, 2 holer, (2203-2204) and Non master volume amps, 4 holer, (1959-1987). There are not the same amps. As I said I have an JMP 2104 for 3 weeks now and I am very very pleased. To answer your question about decent gain without rattling the windows, I will tell you this, I have a HO attenuator (Ultimate) that I use for the non master volume 2061x, now believe it or not I dont need it for the JMP. My settings are MV on 1,2 - Presence on 1,5 - Bass, mids, treble on 4-6, and gain on 6. With these settings I can have a decent sound for bedroom practise.



I've a 1980 2104 myself. I've read that (On this forum too) Angus used a 2104 for solos on the Back in Black album.. Don't know how true it is but the tone is there with my SG . 
Good Acdc settings would be Pre 7 , Master (High as possible) Treble 5 , Middle 7 , Bass 5 and Presence 2 .. I didn't buy it for ACDC but as it turns out it does acdc easily!


----------



## core

If that's a combo there is pics of it in their backline in that link I posted. Take a look.


----------



## AlvisX

Great documentary of pictures

One thing to consider guys is ,a band like AC/DC once the steady money started to come in,say late 70s , you can almost bet they started to build up a stash of amps in strategic locations around the world. And maybe that meant on a certain day in Copenhagen or LA or wherever,they bought a couple 2 holers because that's what was available ,that they knew would get the job done 

It may not have necessarily been a conscious decision to go to 2203s from 1959s and vice-versa

BTW, Benji Lee from the band Supagroup gets some great AC/DC tones from a Mode Four ...so there ya go 
ITs in the way that ya use ....

I said it before ,I'll say it again , the sh*t on the album we Americans know as High Voltage is some of the best pure Marshall amp tone ever recorded


----------



## kentgrill

Doctor_Zoidberg said:


> Never saw 'em with Bon... seen them twice with Brian though, Ballbreaker and Black Ice tours.
> 
> Another excellent live band in the same vein (and they openly admit that AC/DC are their biggest influence) are Airborne, another rock band from Australia, and some of their tracks could quite easily be AC/DC numbers.
> 
> If you get the chance to see them live it is well worth it.
> 
> cheers
> Doc Z



I saw Airbourne last year in Copenhagen and they were great! By the way speakers do play a big part in getting the Angus young tone. Greenbacks or even better, g12-65's with either a 1959/2203 or 1987/2204 will get you there! 

Cheers 
Kent


----------

